# looking for service manual craftsman 917.252501



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

i am looking for thge service manual for craftman 917.252501

i nhave this mower and it has the normal starter problem where the key has been lost and the owner took a flat head screw driver and used that untill it broke the key way and i think some other stuff has been done also

this is my next project hopefully it will be quick and easy after i get the part numbers for the keyed enition and maybe the selnoid

thanks for all the help 

i love this place:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is the link to the tractor parts you need.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-917252501/0247/1509200?sid=PDVertical

You can go to www.searspartsdirect.com for any Craftsman parts you may need on your different projects.


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for the link it worked great

i love this place:wave:


----------

